# Who shares your Birthday?



## Eirynfox (May 5, 2013)

So I'm a bit obsessed with birthdays at the moment, and I wanted to know who shares my birthdate in AC!
go here
http://nookipedia.com/wiki/Category:Months
find your month and scroll down and see if any animamals share your day of birth, then POST AWAY!!! 

Pudge shares my birthday  



I had him in my City Folk game too!


----------



## Eirrinn (May 5, 2013)

no one on the exact date, but the closest one is Gigi


----------



## Imbakatten (May 5, 2013)

Bluebear! June 24th
I love Bluebear!


----------



## Stargirl (May 5, 2013)

Lolly shares my birthday!

(Picture coming soon)

I had her in one of my many City Folk towns.
... We never did get to celebrate our birthdays together xD


----------



## laceydearie (May 5, 2013)

Jeremiah, July 8th.


----------



## tylerkannenberg (May 5, 2013)

Kitty shares my birthday February 15th


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 5, 2013)

Patty is off by one day (May 10th) And bicuit is off by two days (May 13th). My Birthday is May 11th. Biscuit is one of my favorite villagers


----------



## Sam (May 5, 2013)

Rolf, August 22nd!


----------



## Anna (May 5, 2013)

Genji -____- 

21st January


----------



## Fame (May 5, 2013)

mitzi shares my birthday september 25th


----------



## Eloise (May 5, 2013)

Sydney shares my birthday! June 21st. I'm glad shes returning to New Leaf, shes also my favourite koala.


----------



## Wish (May 5, 2013)

Savannah the Zebra Jan 25th


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2013)

Aurora, January 27th.


----------



## azurill (May 5, 2013)

Alice : August 19th


----------



## Miss Renee (May 5, 2013)

*UGH.* Freckles - February 19th
She is one of my enemies. 
I literally feel like puking now.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 5, 2013)

Twiggy shares mine (July 13th). And we've celebrated our birthdays together 3 times so far. xP


----------



## Batsu (May 5, 2013)

Scoot is my birthday bro. June 13th, woo!



Miss Renee said:


> *UGH.* Freckles - February 19th
> She is one of my enemies.
> I literally feel like puking now.


I am so sorry you share a birthday with the crazy fetus-duck. I laughed, but it was a sympathy laugh.


----------



## Puddle (May 5, 2013)

Al, October 18!


----------



## xStarie (May 5, 2013)

No one on my exact date  But the closest, one day of is Pekoe


----------



## tanuki (May 5, 2013)

Arigetti! May 17th!


----------



## WeiMoote (May 5, 2013)

Not sure for any New Leaf characters, but...

My birthday's sandwiched between Rosie's (The 27th of Feburary), and Coco (The 1st of March).


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 5, 2013)

Mallary, November 17th.
Only duck I liked until Kamomi appeared too, lol


----------



## Natalia's Leaves (May 5, 2013)

Whitney, September 17th. She's in my City Folk town right now!


----------



## LaughingDingo (May 5, 2013)

Poncho.


----------



## XenoVII (May 5, 2013)

My real B-day:
October 4, Goose


But I don't really care for him

Day before my real B-day:
October 3, Big Top

He was one of my favorite neighbors that wasn't a cat, dog, squirrel, or wolf

4 Days after my B-Day (And US release of AC:CF):
October 8, Kiki

One of my favorite neighbors next to Mitzi

On my fake B-day:
June 21, Sydney

She was pretty nice to me in AC:CF

No one on my fake B-day: December 23
I usually just use them for games and stuff


----------



## Odette (May 5, 2013)

Moose...


----------



## K.K. Guitar (May 5, 2013)

It's Bud! Funny, cause my sign is Leo and he's a lion!


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 5, 2013)

Nobody! The closest is Biskit on 13th May.


----------



## PapaNer (May 5, 2013)

Kitt, the Kangaroo!  I never had a kangaroo.  Lol!


----------



## UnagiDon (May 5, 2013)

Jun - September 29th


----------



## Officer Berri (May 5, 2013)

I share my birthday with Sterling!






AW YEAH, EAGLES!


----------



## Juicebox (May 5, 2013)

I can't seem to get a villager that shares my birthday...

Stupid May 21st.


----------



## JLou (May 5, 2013)

No one shares my birthday (October 7th), but Kiki is the closest on the 8th.


----------



## Cevan (May 5, 2013)

Carlos, May 8th.


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 5, 2013)

I share my birthday with Francine, January 22nd.


----------



## the_bria (May 5, 2013)

yuka, july 20th.


----------



## oath2order (May 5, 2013)

Lolly, March 27


----------



## Volvagia (May 5, 2013)

Drake, June 25th.


----------



## Sakura0901 (May 5, 2013)

Tiffany shares mine....how I hate her...


----------



## Superpenguin (May 5, 2013)

Gabi - December 16th.

Out of all the penguins and wintry themed animals with their birthdays in December...I got stuck with Gabi. -.-


----------



## Dreamer (May 5, 2013)

Tammi the lemur! April 1st.


----------



## Aerio (May 5, 2013)

Fang, December 18th! c:


----------



## Craftyott (May 5, 2013)

July 4th - Apollo!  Never got him in either my Wild World or City Folk towns though...
[URL=http://s941.photobucket.com/user/CraftyOtt/media/Apollo.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Merelfantasy (May 5, 2013)

Mallary, 17th of november.

I hate her.


----------



## dj_mask (May 5, 2013)

Elise, March 21st.


----------



## Gummy (May 5, 2013)

Furyl, February 14th!


----------



## Pelon1071 (May 5, 2013)

Frobert : February 8th


----------



## MKInfinite (May 5, 2013)

Aurora, January 27th


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 5, 2013)

Puddles the Frog.  January 13th


----------



## keybug55 (May 5, 2013)

Del and Purrl Are both one day apart from my birthday


----------



## Majora999 (May 5, 2013)

Rodeo.

So, not only was I originally supposed to be born on Halloween (was a couple days early), I share my actual birth date with a demonic looking bull.

That's encouraging.


----------



## MadamSpringy (May 5, 2013)

No one shares my birthday, November 15th, but Daisy's is the 16th! She's actually in my WW town right now. ^^

Oh dear. Is it just me, or are there two huge Daisy pictures attached to this post that I can't seem to make go away? D:


----------



## Littlemyuu (May 5, 2013)

Rosie! and shes even my favorite one!


----------



## Peachk33n (May 5, 2013)

No one has my birthday  

Mine is April 28th so the closest would be Miranda:  ewwwwww... and Angus:   double ewwwwwww


----------



## nikkie23 (May 5, 2013)

Elvis, July 23rd


----------



## Username (May 5, 2013)

OMG. Not in a good way.
November 19th.
The ugliest flying poop i have ever seen.

POOP. I hate Amelia. 

Edit: OMG i have just realised!!!! Amelia is my middle name too! Even more reason to hate this bird.


----------



## AbleSister (May 5, 2013)

Scoot, June 13th


----------



## Dreamer (May 5, 2013)

MadamSpringy said:


> No one shares my birthday, November 15th, but Daisy's is the 16th! She's actually in my WW town right now. ^^



Daisy is in my WW town, too! She's really cute. 
My mom's birthday is Nov. 16th. Awesome!


----------



## LeAckerman (May 5, 2013)

March 12th, Midge shares a b-day with me^^ I love her!


----------



## Cinnamoos (May 5, 2013)

MadamSpringy said:


> No one shares my birthday, November 15th, but Daisy's is the 16th! She's actually in my WW town right now. ^^
> 
> Oh dear. Is it just me, or are there two huge Daisy pictures attached to this post that I can't seem to make go away? D:



You actually share a birthday with Hyde! http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Hyde

I share a birthday with Silvia c: A snooty purple kangaroo.

I suggest looking through http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/[Month Here] to see if you have a birthday with anyone ; v ; It's much easier.


----------



## Tommytulip (May 5, 2013)

Rocco shares my birthday. I liked him in my Wild World town so that's not too bad


----------



## Peoki (May 5, 2013)

None of the animals share their birthday with me. The closest is Miranda's on April 23rd- two days after mine. 
(Fun fact: My stepfather and I have the same birthday. can't go wrong with two birthday cakes as a child )


----------



## MadamSpringy (May 5, 2013)

Cinnamoos said:


> You actually share a birthday with Hyde! http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Hyde
> 
> I share a birthday with Silvia c: A snooty purple kangaroo.
> 
> I suggest looking through http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/[Month Here] to see if you have a birthday with anyone ; v ; It's much easier.



Oh, cool! Thanks! c:


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (May 5, 2013)

July 28. Truffles. meh.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 5, 2013)

Moose shares my birthday on September 13th! I've actually never met a person who was born on the same day as me, weird right?


----------



## Fire_Fist (May 5, 2013)

I share my birthday with Filbert. He's not too bad.


----------



## Fantastic (May 5, 2013)

Oh no I share birthdays with Truffles! meh


----------



## JCnator (May 5, 2013)

My birthday is shared with a certain male beige squirrel named 「クリス」 ("Chris" as in literal translation). That took a while for me to have an animal matching with my birthday.

Source: http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/65246


----------



## ThatACfan (May 5, 2013)

No one shares mine.


----------



## Phantom A (May 5, 2013)

Ankha. I never had her before. o_0


----------



## Coni (May 5, 2013)

Anna said:


> Genji -____-
> 
> 21st January



Haha me too!


----------



## MStar (May 5, 2013)

Roscoe for me! xD


----------



## Roguefae (May 5, 2013)

Imbakatten said:


> Bluebear! June 24th
> I love Bluebear!
> View attachment 3517



That's my birthday too!


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2013)

Coco's the closest, just a day off.


----------



## Cottonball (May 5, 2013)

Mitzi!~


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 5, 2013)

Nana! Haha! (Also the name of my favourite After School member... :3)


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 5, 2013)

Vladimir! August 2nd


----------



## Blueyoshi (May 5, 2013)

Nobody shares my birthday. And its today hehehe ;D


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 5, 2013)

Blueyoshi said:


> Nobody shares my birthday. And its today hehehe ;D



It's my mums birthday too  Happy birthday


----------



## JabuJabule (May 5, 2013)

I share a birthday with Annalise...at least she was a cool islander back in the e+ days though. >_>


----------



## Zolon (May 5, 2013)

Nobody shares mine - June 20.


----------



## Justin (May 5, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> Mitzi!~



September 25th represent!


----------



## Anna (May 5, 2013)

Coni said:


> Haha me too!



Great birthday


----------



## mnk907 (May 5, 2013)

I've got Tokio, one of the new ostriches - September 23rd.


----------



## Klainette (May 5, 2013)

One of the hippos, eugh. I can't remember his name, but I don't particularly like him.


----------



## Fairydust (May 5, 2013)

I share my birthday with Cherry. (April 10th)


----------



## Newleafnewlife (May 5, 2013)

One of the new Villagers, Norman shares my birthday! although you can't find him almost anywhere since he is new and not very popular... i hope he is in my village at one point!


----------



## Peachk33n (May 5, 2013)

Peachk33n said:


> No one has my birthday
> 
> Mine is April 28th so the closest would be Miranda: View attachment 3542 ewwwwww... and Angus:  View attachment 3543 double ewwwwwww




I guess the New Leaf villagers werent on that list. I found a better list in gamefaqs and found out that Ava:  infact shares my Bday


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2013)

Gladys. Jan 15


----------



## Treasu(red) (May 5, 2013)

Derwin, May 25th.
I'm so ashamed.

His catchphrase is "Derrr". DERRRRRRRRRRRR. :l Derp.


----------



## Winterbell (May 5, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here. Alfonso shares my birthday....and love of food and relaxation!


----------



## TOASTY (May 5, 2013)

The two closest to my birthday are Dotty (March 14th) and Elise (March 21st). I love Dotty, but I've never seen Elise before.


----------



## Cinnabunnie (May 5, 2013)

No one shares my birthday  Oh well more cake for me.


----------



## Zaydin (May 6, 2013)

Poncho for me.


----------



## Yoni (May 6, 2013)

Lucy - June 2nd


----------



## Wing (May 6, 2013)

Teddy!


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 6, 2013)

From what I can see, no one shares my birthday- August 6th... At least I won't have to share my cake


----------



## Lilktan (May 6, 2013)

Well, I have Sterling the day before and Koyuki the day after. (My b-day is December 12.) So, no one on my exact birthday, so more cake for me. I _hate_ Koyuki's design, though. And tigers in general, really.


----------



## Lilktan (May 6, 2013)

TOASTY said:


> The two closest to my birthday are Dotty (March 14th) and Elise (March 21st). I love Dotty, but I've never seen Elise before.



There has never been anyone ever that _doesn't_ love Dotty! ♥


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 6, 2013)

Peanut on the 8th June!


----------



## Joey (May 6, 2013)

Hopper shares mine on April 6th!


----------



## Hamusuta (May 6, 2013)

November 5th ^_^


----------



## Martin (May 7, 2013)

I share a birthday with Chrissy, who I've never seen before! Guess that's cause I played Wild World more than City Folk, woops.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 7, 2013)

Vladimir - August 2nd

I didn't post a picture earlier, so I have now XD


----------



## NinjanaMin (May 7, 2013)

UnagiDon said:


> Jun - September 29th
> View attachment 3528



Me too!!!


----------



## Bambi (May 7, 2013)

Marina!!!!!! SHES SO CUTE OMG! same exact day  June 26th ftw

http://nookipedia.com/w/images/thumb/8/82/Marina_(islander).png/100px-Marina_(islander).png


----------



## StiX (May 7, 2013)

Roscoe - June 16th


----------



## Dana (May 7, 2013)

Hamsuke - May 30th


----------



## JKDOS (May 7, 2013)

I was skeptical whether or not I was lucky enough. Here it is






Punchy - April 11th

EDIT:
*Appearances	*
Dōbutsu no Mori,, Dōbutsu no Mori +,
Animal Crossing,Dōbutsu no Mori e+,
Animal Crossing: Wild World, Animal Crossing: City Folk,
*Animal Crossing: New Leaf*


----------



## aikatears (May 7, 2013)

I have one village on the day before and one after my birthday...sad


----------



## Purrl (May 7, 2013)

Ooh I don't even have to look this up!
Static, July 9th! He just so happens to be one of my top three favourite villagers so that makes me very happy!


----------



## Bunnie (May 7, 2013)

Mott shares my birthday on July 10th! I've never had him in my town but you made me curious so I looked into it.


----------



## Sora (May 7, 2013)

Apparently Vesta shares a bday with me. Now I must have her in my village so I can compete with her for the best bday!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 7, 2013)

MKInfinite said:


> Aurora, January 27th



We seem to share a birthday.


----------



## Aria (May 7, 2013)

Gah. January 23rd. I got the snooty penguin girl Gwen >_>;;;


----------



## MistyWater (May 8, 2013)

Unfortunately I share my Birthday with Knox... November 23rd. I don't really like him that much... He sort of creeps me out. Any time I see him I shiver for some reason. Even the name Knox... *shivers*
I'm so glad he moved out my town!


----------



## Jamie (May 8, 2013)

Ugh... Truffles...


----------



## cambell600 (May 8, 2013)

ewww cyrano
I hate him so much


----------



## Kaeliae (May 8, 2013)

Ugh -- I share my birthday with Takoya -- a new villager -- who is a freaky looking octopus.


----------



## Toeto (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Fantastic (May 8, 2013)

Jamie said:


> View attachment 3606
> Ugh... Truffles...




We have the same birthday. I dislike Truffles too haha


----------



## eternalstar0211 (May 8, 2013)

I shared mine with Iggly the penguin!


----------



## legendarysaiken (May 8, 2013)

I share mine with Scoot on June 13th
http://nookipedia.com/w/images/0/0c/AwesomeFossil!.JPG

I actually like scoot  I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## taygo (May 8, 2013)

Midge shares mine. Mallary shares my sons. I never seen any of these characters in my games


----------



## Dizzard (May 8, 2013)

Elise (I think she's a snooty monkey) Our birthday falls on 21st March.

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Elise

Never had her in my town (never played City Folk or had the download for wild world though) New Leaf is really my first chance of having her in my town.


----------



## Nooblord (May 8, 2013)

I still don't know of any villager that has a Birthday on September 3rd. I know that weed-picking day shares my birthday and I'm not too excited about that. Of all freakin' days to pick weeds, I got to pick them on my Birthday. 

Thanks, Nintendo.


----------



## AVGanondorf (May 8, 2013)

Nobody shares my birthday... haha.  My birthday is October 21st.


----------



## miyac (May 8, 2013)

Biskit shares my birthday! May 13 C:


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 8, 2013)

July 4th, Apollo. I always loved him and never even knew his birthday xD


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 8, 2013)

My birthday is May 5th and nobody has it :'c why?


----------



## Chobi (May 8, 2013)

Lucy, 2nd of June. In Animal crossing word wild I had her in my city! Was fun to share the same birthday!


----------



## colinx (May 8, 2013)

Harry shares mine, January 7th!


----------



## Stupefiant (May 8, 2013)

27th december

Goldie


----------



## Cheri (May 9, 2013)

Nana the monkey shares my birthday!

August 23rd


----------



## Lew (May 9, 2013)

None


----------



## Khiara (May 9, 2013)

Tutu 
On september 15th. :B


----------



## Dustbunnii (May 10, 2013)

One of the new characters shares my birthday. I didn't share a birthday with anyone until now 
It's Kane, apparently - Nov 27


----------



## Caius (May 10, 2013)

Her personality pretty much fits mine.


----------



## PapaNer (May 10, 2013)

I just wanted to say that this is an awesome thread!  Its weirdly interesting to me!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 10, 2013)

So I did a quick check and I see that Felicity shares my March 30th birthday date. Awesome thing? She's a cat. Bad thing? She's one of the cats I hate DX


----------



## StarryACNL (May 10, 2013)

Nobody on my birthday but Jay is the next day!


----------



## Jake (May 10, 2013)

hey








hooker <333


----------



## m12 (May 10, 2013)

Tsukase's is a day before mine, 21 October.


----------



## JKDOS (May 11, 2013)

Punchy - April 11th

He is in my new leaf town!!! I just found him tonight


----------



## Holiday (May 11, 2013)

Baabara and I share a birthday on December 26th!

I've never had her as a neighbor though..


----------



## Eirynfox (May 11, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I just wanted to say that this is an awesome thread!  Its weirdly interesting to me!



hehe  being weirdly interested in Birthdays is not a bad thing!


----------



## Mokuren (May 11, 2013)

O'Hare shares my birthday... 24.7. :3


----------



## ACking (May 11, 2013)

Big Top

October 3rd


----------



## Solar (May 11, 2013)

Anabelle - February 16th

I've never had her in my town...she looks sorta ugly xD


----------



## valari (May 11, 2013)

Egbert 10/14 ^_^
I had him in my WW town !


----------



## Nami (May 11, 2013)

My birthday is between cube and Winnie  january  29th and 31st, mine is 30th


----------



## MadisonCrossing (May 12, 2013)

Snake shares my birthday! Yay! I love him! I had him on an old Wild World town!  <3


----------



## chronic (May 12, 2013)

Nobody shares the exact date of my birthday. But Whitney's birthday is a day before mine. She is my absolute favorite villager so when I found out...


----------



## Hazy (May 12, 2013)

Iris, a new squirrel character shares my birthday (30th August)


----------



## Dalie (May 12, 2013)

View attachment 3694
Keaton (Frank?) shares my birthday, the 1st of June! He seems to be a new villager and I kinda like him. He seems pretty cool


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 12, 2013)

I have the same birthday as Mascarcas


----------



## runekey (May 12, 2013)

Miranda. Really don't like Miranda.


----------



## Frannie (May 12, 2013)

Cute! Tex the Penguin! <3 October 6th.


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (May 12, 2013)

Rory! I have no idea who that is...


----------



## Aprikoko (May 13, 2013)

Felicity shares my birthday on March 30th.


----------



## ac3ds (May 13, 2013)

Rooney shares mine, hes a new kangaroo and looks slightly mental haha!!


----------



## Jamie (May 13, 2013)

lol, everyone who has the same birthday as truffles doesn't like her. XD


----------



## Elijo (May 13, 2013)

I was born on the 30th of May so I receive...




Hamsuke! Cool I get a new character!


----------



## Kluke (May 13, 2013)

Purrl said:


> Ooh I don't even have to look this up!
> Static, July 9th! He just so happens to be one of my top three favorite villagers so that makes me very happy!



Hey! I have the same birthday as you!  Static <3


----------



## Purin (May 14, 2013)

I share my birthday with a new villager, Frappe <3
She's so cute ^_^


----------



## Panda345 (May 17, 2013)

Hamuji (Hamphrey) , February 25th.


----------



## Aquas (May 17, 2013)

I don't share a birthday with any characters. It's kinda disappointing, but also not- it means I'm unique!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (May 18, 2013)

Norman..  Whoever he is!


----------



## Pudge (May 18, 2013)

Awww I'm so happy I share my birthday with Pudge, my favourite character!!


----------



## Byngo (May 18, 2013)

Mine is March 3rd. I share mine with mimiyi, she's a rabbit~


----------



## Souhaiter (May 18, 2013)

I have that awkward birthday in between Gigi and Tabby's. Neither of which I really like... ._.
But, in the GC Animal Crossing, my birthday is on the Meteor Shower! c:​


----------



## ajpri (May 18, 2013)

January 20th:
Opal the Elephant (Snooty Personality)


----------



## Goran (May 18, 2013)

I share a birthday with Nana. A pink monkey...yay...?


----------



## Rainy Day (May 18, 2013)

None of the animals share my birthday. But that's okay! They'll all be able to attend my birthday party and bring me all the gifts instead of sharing!!


----------



## KittyKookie (May 20, 2013)

Kiki is the closest to mine.


----------



## rohanssj (May 20, 2013)

Sterling, cool


----------



## SockHead (May 20, 2013)

PUNCHY!!






IT MAKES SO MUCH SENSE NOW!! (April 11th)

_"His catchphrase is the sound of shrugging combined with sighing, which relates to his lazy personality. His picture quote from Animal Crossing: Wild World also relates to his personality, known for being laid back."_


----------



## amerlene (May 20, 2013)

I share my birthday with Graham

(http://nookipedia.com/wiki/Graham)
New to New Leaf. I hope I get him as a neighbour, he's so cute :3


----------



## Retrodaniel (May 28, 2013)

Brittany, new villager from New Leaf apparently  {picture coming when I'm allowed to post them}


----------



## eresin (May 28, 2013)

Boomer the lazy penguin on Feb 7th shares my birthday


----------



## Spiffee (May 28, 2013)

I've got the same birthday as Jay.


----------



## Roknar (May 28, 2013)

I share mine with Alli, on November 8th!


----------



## thenewtoday (May 28, 2013)

Pompom, February 11


----------



## jesughs (May 28, 2013)

Sadly, I share my birthday (September 16th) with Ed, one of my most hated neighbors.


----------



## Aivilo (May 28, 2013)

Katt, April 27 :3


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (May 28, 2013)

I share my birthday with Gigi.....


----------



## PhilNook (May 28, 2013)

Lily, Feb. 4th!


----------



## Zura (May 28, 2013)

My birthday is on Feb 14th so i share one with Frill from new leaf!
View attachment 4023


----------



## pigeonqueen (May 28, 2013)

September 14, I share with Ricky


----------



## AC Cafe (May 28, 2013)

No one has a birthday on April 15th, but the closest ones are:

Number 4 - April 14th
Vesta - April 16th


----------



## Katerzz (May 28, 2013)

Pietro, 19th April.


----------



## fink (May 29, 2013)

August 15th so.... no one


----------



## Chelyn (May 29, 2013)

No one for me too...


----------



## BlueBear (May 29, 2013)

Nobody on the exact day ;(
Aida's birthday is the day after mine though..


----------



## Lilnoo (May 29, 2013)

This little guy shares my birthday 
Rodney the little fat hamster, 10th November


----------



## kalta (May 29, 2013)

cyrano.... march 9th....hmm


----------



## Gandalf (May 29, 2013)

Aida is closest for me on the 2nd, nobody on the 1st of october though


----------



## Gingersnap (May 29, 2013)

i got kevin 
it says his name is that because he's a pig
so he's kevin bacon
i found my favorite animal


----------



## Shiny Star (May 29, 2013)

Joey.





He's cool. (3rd January)


----------



## BlueBear (May 29, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> Aida is closest for me on the 2nd, nobody on the 1st of october though



My birthday's 1st of October haha


----------



## D i a (May 29, 2013)

Violet, the violet gorilla. I've never had her in a town before. Drat, I wish I had gotten a villager that I knew.


----------



## Jazeksagirl (May 29, 2013)

Gigi, a purple snooty frog.  Not sure if I want her in my town.


----------



## KitKat (May 29, 2013)

Oh goodness, it's Biff that shares mine, march 29.


----------



## Gandalf (May 29, 2013)

BlueBear said:


> My birthday's 1st of October haha



Whoops I didn't see your post just above mine 

what a coincidence lol


----------



## Lekti (May 29, 2013)

Ankha the Cat shares mine on Sep 22nd. ^-^


----------



## sassberg (May 29, 2013)

I share a birthday with Annalise! I remember her from the original Animal Crossing. Island resident, woo-hoo! Looks like she's in New Leaf, so maybe we'll meet again.


----------



## Curiousiko (May 29, 2013)

Nadia the white deer. Pretty cool~


----------



## Avacyn (May 29, 2013)

I share mine with Erik the deer. July 27th. He seems pretty cute, i'd like to meet him in my town


----------



## BlooShroom (May 29, 2013)

Mine is March 31st, the same as "Kumarosu",a new bear villager!Apparently he is a smug villager, but can be mistaken as a cranky one


----------



## samyfav (May 29, 2013)

Benedict, a kinda cool rooster has the same B-Day, 10/10. Never had him...


----------



## Rue (May 29, 2013)

I share a birthday with Agnes {Uchi Piggy}.

My fiance shares a birthday with Yuka.


----------



## Zaoth (May 31, 2013)

Noooo  Patty shares my birthday!! I hate patty.


----------



## MrDarragh (May 31, 2013)

Oh god. I share my birthday with Anabelle.


----------



## temtaro (May 31, 2013)

It's my birthday today (and Im sharing it with Maria the Kangaroo) :-D
Got confused with Katarina pic >_<


----------



## Bambi (May 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pontus (May 31, 2013)

May 24th
I got Deli, but I never saw him in any of my towns...


----------



## conman545 (May 31, 2013)

Chester shares mine august 6th


----------



## BlooShroom (May 31, 2013)

temtaro said:


> It's my birthday today (and Im sharing it with KAtrina the fortuneteller) :-D


That's awesome,Happy Birthday!


----------



## temtaro (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Bambi & BlooShroom


----------



## Schizo (Jun 3, 2013)

Jeremiah has the same birthday as me, July 8th


----------



## fierceonigami (Aug 29, 2013)

It doesn't look like anyone shares my birthday on March 18th.


----------



## Venn (Aug 29, 2013)

I share the same birthday as Flip


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Church (Aug 29, 2013)

Pate


----------

